# Software Build v10.2 2021.43



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2021.43.101 a69adf7c5b53 (2022-02-02)
2021.43.101.1 6018ef9db3d0 (2022-02-08)
2021.43.101.2 0fa4d87bdea6 (2022-02-09)
2021.43.102 8a684b50b029 (2022-02-16)
2021.43.201 72924cfbc235 (2022-02-17)
*Release Notes:*
*TBD*​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Given the old base version of this release, the timing of it, the small number of cars affected, the fact that only Model Y is affected, and the rather large minor numbers (101, 102), my guess is that this release is targeted specifically towards Model Ys produced in Austin. It can take a while to get all the various drivers & other code working for new hardware.

Once they've had time to confirm that the code works for the new hardware, then they'll merge it into the mainline and start upgrading those vehicles along with the rest of the fleet.


----------



## calibante (11 mo ago)

I have a new 3 (picked up 2/21) and this update 2021.43.102 just came in this morning. So doesn’t impact just Y.


----------



## gatbagel (11 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Given the old base version of this release, the timing of it, the small number of cars affected, the fact that only Model Y is affected, and the rather large minor numbers (101, 102), my guess is that this release is targeted specifically towards Model Ys produced in Austin. It can take a while to get all the various drivers & other code working for new hardware.
> 
> Once they've had time to confirm that the code works for the new hardware, then they'll merge it into the mainline and start upgrading those vehicles along with the rest of the fleet.


Ive got a 02/22 manufactures MYP, how would I know it was made in Austin?


----------



## Adreitz (11 mo ago)

I have a new Freemont MYLR produced sometime during the end of January, but picked up on Feb 5 2022. It came with 2021.43.101.2 installed and I just got the 2021.43.102 update this morning. I couldn't see anything obviously different with the release notes. I was having a problem using the J1772 adapter yesterday to charge at a destination charger (first time attempting -- always gave a "charger is not secure" error and wouldn't charge) and it worked this morning, so maybe the update fixed this issue? I'll need to do more tests.

I'm new to Tesla, but I just can't understand why Tesla would have so many concurrent versions of the software for cars produced at the same time. Maybe it has something to do with those stories about Tesla cobbling together hardware components based on whatever was available in the market in order to get around component shortages?

[Edit] @gatbagel, check this page here: https://teslatap.com/vin-decoder/. If the 11th character in your VIN is an A, it's Austin-produced. None of those should be in the wild yet. [/Edit]


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

calibante said:


> I have a new 3 (picked up 2/21) and this update 2021.43.102 just came in this morning. So doesn't impact just Y.





Adreitz said:


> I have a new Freemont MYLR produced sometime during the end of January, but picked up on Feb 5 2022. It came with 2021.43.101.2 installed...


Thanks for the additional datapoints!

Interesting. Do you think your vehicles came with some piece of hardware that was recently introduced? Maybe the new global headlights we've been hearing about?

https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tes...em-customizable-to-all-countries-requirements


----------



## gatbagel (11 mo ago)

Adreitz said:


> I have a new Freemont MYLR produced sometime during the end of January, but picked up on Feb 5 2022. It came with 2021.43.101.2 installed and I just got the 2021.43.102 update this morning. I couldn't see anything obviously different with the release notes. I was having a problem using the J1772 adapter yesterday to charge at a destination charger (first time attempting -- always gave a "charger is not secure" error and wouldn't charge) and it worked this morning, so maybe the update fixed this issue? I'll need to do more tests.
> 
> I'm new to Tesla, but I just can't understand why Tesla would have so many concurrent versions of the software for cars produced at the same time. Maybe it has something to do with those stories about Tesla cobbling together hardware components based on whatever was available in the market in order to get around component shortages?
> 
> [Edit] @gatbagel, check this page here: https://teslatap.com/vin-decoder/. If the 11th character in your VIN is an A, it's Austin-produced. None of those should be in the wild yet. [/Edit]


Yes, my 02/22 MYP has NF so it is not Austin made. Wondering why this SW release is the latest for me, I have Advanced selected for update frequency as well.


----------



## Adreitz (11 mo ago)

@garsh, my Y has the new Ryzen chip (and presumably the Li-ion low voltage battery, though I haven't tried taking my frunk apart to check), but the headlights still look like the old design. No projector element. And, just in case anybody wonders, the rear windows are still single-pane.


----------



## Evasiv3 (May 31, 2019)

Just picked up a new '22 MYP and the first update put it on this as well (2021.43.102). It has Ryzen Chip and "Biohazard" button seemed new to me. Haven't looked anywhere else to see major differences but so far it's running well! Car was produced at Fremont.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to TeslaFi, only 0.4% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.43.
But Tesla still appears to be producing new versions of this line, as well as delivering cars with this version of software.


----------



## Cwuwlaw (11 mo ago)

My Y LR that I picked up 2/25 has this version.


----------



## ajs145 (10 mo ago)

My Model X Plaid is running version 2021.43.201. Picked it up on 2/25 and hoping for an update soon!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Less than 0.3% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.43 now.


----------

